# need help



## reptileden (Aug 5, 2011)

my colombian tegu only eats eggs and nothing else. im afraid it would not get its proper nutrition. i tried feeding it with roaches, meal worms, pinkies and meats but all are ignored. and another one, i noticed that after it shed a week ago, it started sneezing. i know its a sneeze and not just the huff and puffs that colombian tegu usually do. is that respiratory desease?


----------



## Joshjack90 (Aug 5, 2011)

What you could do is take some scrambled eggs and cut them up really fine. Then take some ground turkey and mix the scrambled eggs into it so he can smell the eggs. try this and if he eats it he will get used to the taste of the turkey and he should start eating it.


----------



## james.w (Aug 5, 2011)

Sneezing could be a RI. If it goes on much longer a vet visit might be needed. 

As far as feeding, try going a few days without feeding and than offer something else.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 6, 2011)

_What are your temps and what kind of substrate are you using? Is it just a a couple of sneezes and it stops or is it just about constant through out the day? They sneeze every once in a while and that's normal but if it's a repetitious issue then there's something going on. 

When you catch him does it sound like he's wheezing at all or little high pitched sounds when breathing? Since it started after it shed could be just a piece of stuck shed in or around the nostrils. Some times the dust and residue from the substrate can make them sneeze as well. _


----------



## reptileden (Aug 8, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _What are your temps and what kind of substrate are you using? Is it just a a couple of sneezes and it stops or is it just about constant through out the day? They sneeze every once in a while and that's normal but if it's a repetitious issue then there's something going on.
> 
> When you catch him does it sound like he's wheezing at all or little high pitched sounds when breathing? Since it started after it shed could be just a piece of stuck shed in or around the nostrils. Some times the dust and residue from the substrate can make them sneeze as well. _



i was using coco peat coz my tegu love s to burrow. i removed all the substrate now. theres no wheezing sound when i pick him up. sometimes he sneezes every 20 seconds but sometimes not. and he only do that when he is awake. maybe its just a stuck shed coz he only started sneezing after he shed. i dont see any liquid coming out of his nostrils either. regarding feeding, i observed thathe doesnt like live foods. i offered him pinky but he ignored it. earlier, i gave him ground beef and grapes. he ate the beef and licked the grapes


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 8, 2011)

Were you keeping the substrate moist? If its too dried out it may become dusty and the dust can be irritating. Also make sure your temps are up, they can get a respiratory infection if the temps are too low. 
Also if its not humid enough in his enclosure his nostrils may become dried out and it might cause him to make noises while breathing.


----------



## reptileden (Aug 9, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> Were you keeping the substrate moist? If its too dried out it may become dusty and the dust can be irritating. Also make sure your temps are up, they can get a respiratory infection if the temps are too low.
> Also if its not humid enough in his enclosure his nostrils may become dried out and it might cause him to make noises while breathing.



thank you very much for the answers. im making the necessary adjustments now. i'll update once he gets better.


----------

